# Mag disconnect safety or no mag disconnect safety



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

Some guns have a magazine disconnect safety and some do not. Sometimes I think that trick makes sense where if you are in hand to hand combat and you think you are about to be stipped of you gun you can drop the mag and make the gun useless hopefully long enough to counter the attack. 

It would be pretty hard to make that call in a situation like that though. If you drop the mag in that circumstance it's kind of like choosing to be disarmed ahead of time. 

A gun that doesn't have the disconnect safety at least allows you to get one shot off if you inadvertantly release the mag etc...

I suppose on a gun without a disconnect safety you could always drop the mag and try to fire the chambered round in the safest direction available.

Anyway here is the question I have for those of you with real combat/defense training. 

======================================================
======================================================
Magazine disconnect safety or no mag disconnect safety, which is best?
======================================================
======================================================

This regarding combat scenerios so I'm disregarding the safety "feature" of lessoning the likelyhood of an accidental shooting because someone drops the mag and then treats the gun as if it were not loaded. IMO if anyone is shot because someone removed the mag and didn't know enough to think the gun might still be capable of firing that person didn't have any business handling a gun unsupervised. I'm sure having that feature does save the arms makers a few law suits here and there.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U will probably get 90% of the responses against a mag disconnect. As long as it doesn't affect the feeling of the trigger pull, I personally do not care. I can see it has its place w/ a police gun. Perps do make graabs for guns. It is a way to basically turn the gun off. 

When is the last time U shot a gun w/o a mag.

But, mark my words. I'll be one of the only 1's taking this view.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*guns without mags*

I've shot a few without mags. I test all of mine so I know for sure if they will or won't fire w/o a mag. My Kimber 1911 and the PX4 storm both fire without.

Yes, perps do grab for guns, and those same perps are the reason many of us carry. The only difference is that the police have rights that go a little further and they may be called upon to draw their weapon many times in the line of duty and not always against armed individuals. The unarmed perp is more likely to go for the gun IMO. 
It is a scenario that could happen to any of us though. Let's say there is a threat, like someone prowling on our property or a group of seemingly unarmed guys just walks up and demands your wallet. We may draw our weapon, but without clear threat of great bodily harm we don't have a right to use deadly force. Clearly these situations could quickly change into a hand to hand scuffle. I'm sure there is a right tactical way to deal with these situations, but ultimately bad guys can be unpredictable and anyone who owns a gun for defense could "conceivably" face a situation where another is trying to take it away at the risk to our lives.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

My favorite magazine disconnect is that found in Smith & Wesson autos.

Smith & Wesson automatics have a magazine disconnect that can easily be overridden. The design does not affect the trigger mechanism(not every pistol that has a magazine disconnect is a High Power clone). 

If the magazine isn't properly seated, it will fire a round and then the magazine will slip a little more , engaging the magazine disconnect. This allows you to know immediately that the magazine needs proper seating where you'd have to wait for the "click" if you didn't have it.

I'm not against a magazine disconnect as long as it is as well designed as the ones in traditional S&W autos. I'd prefer to be without it but if the disconnect is well designed, then it's not a hindrance.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I have no idea which one is the best, that's up to you. For me, no disconnect.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

No thanks. Just another part to break or malfunction.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I only have one gun that has this feature and it caused me problems, so I say no disconnect. I don't really need one. As it was stated above, in a real combat situation it may be useful and it is may be a good idea for the cops. But I don't see me ever getting that close to a BG. I tend to go away from instead of towards. In the case of my Bersa the disconnect malfunctioned on me after 30 rounds and the gun spent a week with a gunsmith. Poof! No more disconnect.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

No disconnect for me.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Never had a mag disconnect,never will


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Ok I'm satisfied.*

I'm satisfied. I see the consensus is that it is more likely to cause problems than it is to ever do you any useful good. Reliability is certainly more crucial than some do-dad that might be a good idea in theory. I had heard mag disconnect complaints here and there, but I didn't know it was common problem across multiple gun designs.

Thanks for the input all.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Magazine disconnect is the first place to look when a Browning P35 has malfunctioning problems. Almost always, disconnecting the disconnector solves the problem, and improves the trigger pull as a bonus.

Granted, some pea-brain will steal the gun someday, smoke some crack, and point the gun at his 17-year-old pregnant girlfriend, with the magazine out. When he kills the girl and the baby, he will sue the manufacturer, the gun dealer, and the guy he stole the gun from, alleging that if the disconnector had not been removed, he would not have killed the girl and the baby. Rather than go to court, the insurance company will settle for a million dollars, and the thief/killer will buy an Escalade.


----------



## The Lone Haranguer (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm in the middle on this. I see it as a benign feature that neither really helps nor hurts. It is not a "make-or-break" feature influencing a buying decision.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> Magazine disconnect is the first place to look when a Browning P35 has malfunctioning problems. Almost always, disconnecting the disconnector solves the problem, and improves the trigger pull as a bonus.
> 
> Granted, some pea-brain will steal the gun someday, smoke some crack, and point the gun at his 17-year-old pregnant girlfriend, with the magazine out. When he kills the girl and the baby, he will sue the manufacturer, the gun dealer, and the guy he stole the gun from, alleging that if the disconnector had not been removed, he would not have killed the girl and the baby. Rather than go to court, the insurance company will settle for a million dollars, and the thief/killer will buy an Escalade.


... then he'll get drunk and kill two more innocent victims in the Escalade. Sue the beer company, and buy a HumVee.

WM


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

All I can add to this topic is we (the police) were trained if a perp overpowers you and goes for your weapon (we carried S&W's autos) press the mag release. The mag will pop out only slightly, causing the gun to malfunction if the trigger is pulled. If you are in a position to recover your weapon, you slam the magazine hard and it will fire. Maybe S&W designed the system for police safety. I'm use to it, so it's no big deal.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

When I was trained in the Air Force we were using a .38 revolver at the time (yes, many moons ago) so Sorry but I can't help ya here.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have had guns with and without a disconnect. I see the advantages to both, so it just comes down to personal prefrance and I prefer without.


----------

